# Traffic free, Tarmac routes in Berkshire



## CacheMama (28 Apr 2016)

Does anyone know of some traffic free, tarmac routes in Berkshire or surrounding counties?
My kids (and us) have road bike so local parks aren't really suitable especially since the kids want to ride distance, but one would be completely unreliable with traffic!
Many thanks.


----------



## Rooster1 (28 Apr 2016)

1.Check out *Dorney Lake*, you can park up before the gates, unload the bikes and ride around it for an hour or two. Also, starting from Dorney you can cycle the tow path all the way to Windsor / Eton. Not ideal for a road bike but if it is dry enough it is OK.

2. The back roads around* Twyford* and Waltham St Lawrence are fairly quiet all year round, so From the B3018 go down Hungerford Lane, up Brook Lane, School Road, Sill Bridge Lane etc. You could head all the way to White Waltham Aerodrome and back, its a nice ride and its mostly a 30 or 40 max, I don't think there are any National Speed Limit sections / 60 - but I might be wrong.

Hope that starts you off at least. Its a really tricky one, I have a 10 year old Son who wants to ride with me.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Apr 2016)

Great Windsor Park and Savill Gardens?

http://www.windsorgreatpark.co.uk/media/130155/cycle-routes-within-wgp.pdf


----------



## Rooster1 (28 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Great Windsor Park and Savill Gardens?
> 
> http://www.windsorgreatpark.co.uk/media/130155/cycle-routes-within-wgp.pdf



Darn it, forgot that one - That is a GREAT GREAT place to ride.


----------



## CacheMama (28 Apr 2016)

Thank you! 
I was told you weren't allowed bikes around Dorney (on non-event days) but thanks to those that suggested it.
Excellent ideas, that's a few weekends filled!


----------



## Rooster1 (28 Apr 2016)

CacheMama said:


> Thank you!
> I was told you weren't allowed bikes around Dorney (on non-event days) but thanks to those that suggested it.
> Excellent ideas, that's a few weekends filled!



They don't like people "training", according to the signs. Its a nonsense anyway, how can you tell two cyclists apart (aside from spotting that one has done the same loop 200 times). It is really fab and my son loves it.


----------



## Winnershsaint (28 Apr 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> The back roads around* Twyford* and Waltham St Lawrence are fairly quiet all year round, so From the B3018 go down Hungerford Lane, up Brook Lane, School Road, Sill Bridge Lane etc. You could head all the way to White Waltham Aerodrome and back, its a nice ride and its mostly a 30 or 40 max, I don't think there are any National Speed Limit sections / 60 - but I might be wrong.
> 
> Hope that starts you off at least. Its a really tricky one, I have a 10 year old Son who wants to ride with me.


----------

